# AsusUpdate utility



## b6x (Feb 23, 2006)

Apologies if not the correct place to post, however couldn't find a better forum for software issues related directly to Asus motherboards.

When I installed my motherboard I also installed a copy of AsusUpdate. First time I connected to check BIOS version the software reported that it had found a newer version of AsusUpdate and would install it. That was the last time I saw it.
Whenever I try to install it now I get:-

ASUS BIOSINFO.DLL
NT service registry error! Please reboot NT and run again.

When I select OK, the installation screen appears with the following
error:

WARNING
Setup program detects no ASUS motherboard. Installation will be aborted
now. 

I've search google and tons of people seem to have the same problem, however the threads either go no-where, or they end up reinstalling XP. I've ultra reluctant to do this as it's a bit of a cop-out in my books. I know XP is bad, but surely this shouldn't need a reinstall. 

Anyone ever come across a workaround / solution to this problem?

Thanks in advance,
b6x


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

I've run into that problem in the past....you have to actually download the program from the Asus site, uninstall the old one and then install the new one, I have never been able to get it to update itself properly. That said, I strongly reccomend that you NOT use the Liveupdate utility, it is prone to corrupted flashes which could render your mobo usless until you get the bios chip flashed from Asus or third party. Instead, use the AFUDOS update utility, it is the only bios flash utility for Asus mobo's we reccomend using here on the forum. It is easy to use and works great.


----------



## b6x (Feb 23, 2006)

twajetmech said:


> I've run into that problem in the past....you have to actually download the program from the Asus site, uninstall the old one and then install the new one, I have never been able to get it to update itself properly. That said, I strongly reccomend that you NOT use the Liveupdate utility, it is prone to corrupted flashes which could render your mobo usless until you get the bios chip flashed from Asus or third party. Instead, use the AFUDOS update utility, it is the only bios flash utility for Asus mobo's we reccomend using here on the forum. It is easy to use and works great.


Hi. Thanks for the reply. I did attempt to use the afudos utility but burning it (and the .AMI bios file) to CD-ROM. Got the machine booted from a bootable CD and then executed "afudos /ik8ne1011.ami" and the utility started up, got about 2 lines of copyright text etc and then it just stopped. Did nothing for 15 minutes so in the end I rebooted the machine.

Not sure what went wrong.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Follow Clintfan's excellent guide on how to flash your bios, it sure has helped me ! http://www.techsupportforum.com//hardware-support/motherboards-bios-cpu//7734-asus-p4p800-p4c800-series-how.html?forumid=15


----------



## sylten (Nov 10, 2005)

twajetmech said:


> Follow Clintfan's excellent guide on how to flash your bios, it sure has helped me ! http://www.techsupportforum.com//hardware-support/motherboards-bios-cpu//7734-asus-p4p800-p4c800-series-how.html?forumid=15



hi 
is there a simulary guide to asaus p5p800mb??


Sylten


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

I agree, the asus update is useless. I used afudos on my P5WD2 premium and it worked like a charm.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Slyten, as far as I know, ther isn't, but following the AFUDOS directions from the manual or Clintfan should be the same for your mobo, just make sure the XXXXX.rom file is renamed approriately for your mobo. Rashiki, thanks....that is good info to have !


----------

